# yak-king social



## wigg

With the numbers of yaks getting familiar with Long Reef and the apparent increase in numbers of kings making themselves present.
Is it time we bite the bullet and organise a yak-king social?
I am happy to be a sponsor of the day.
Is anybody interested?
I know there will be a fair bit of work involved so I will delegate while I am in Fiji.
The only thing that I ask is that it isnt held until I get back.
Just a thought.

Cheers

Wigg

This is not an official get together or an organised event,just a group of kayakfisherman fishing offshore at their own will and liability.Offshore kayak fishing can be a dangerous sport.All safety precautions must be adhered to. You will be responsible for your own actions. Please note that this is a social gathering and all participants take part at their own risk.[/size]


----------



## Peril

Sounds like a good idea. We should organise a bbq after. Unfortunately, I don't think there are any barbies at Fishermans Beach so we'll have to seeif someone can bring one


----------



## wigg

I can get hold of a fold up bbq that we use for our surfing club
It is a good size.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan

Top idea wigg, I wonder what the area regulations are? MW council likes to control things, but if we stay on the beach we should be fine.


----------



## JT

Good idea. I'm in.

JT


----------



## Davey G

Gatesy said:


> My biggest question would be, how do we get our partners etc there?


Partners, schmartners... I reckon that most of us will be flying solo. I'll be there, but my wifey and kids won't.

What day are you thinking?


----------



## sbd

Davey G said:


> Partners, schmartners... I reckon that most of us will be flying solo.


I'll drink to that. I think the social is a great idea.


----------



## bazzoo

Sounds great , it may be my chance to loose my Longie cherry , definately in .


----------



## wopfish

Sounds tempting - but whos going to drive me back after a barrel of beer at 8.45 in the morning !!!! Maybe Silver service have a yak friendly sedan !!!


----------



## wigg

Sounds like we will have enough takers.
I know my swmboat will not attend ( comes from the most beautiful coast in the world and she hates the beach)
A couple of kilos of bacon a few dozen eggs a couple of cartons of beer and we are sorted.
I can talk to Pete the guy that does all our cooking for the longboard club.
I am sure he would be happy to cook for us (I will sling him a kingy)
I plan on talking to the local tackle store and see if he will pony up with some freebies as prizes.
Wot do u reckon boys?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## bazzoo

Your a legend Rod , sounds great


----------



## fisherdan

wigg said:


> I plan on talking to the local tackle store and see if he will pony up with some freebies as prizes.
> Wot do u reckon boys?


I reckon that's another great idea, it just gets better and better, and I only have a 2 min drive home!


----------



## teacup

Wigg - great idea!!

Would be great to meet the Sydney yakers - count me in!!

Storm


----------



## Davebeat

Wigg Great idea - count me in.


----------



## fisherdan

Sh*t we should just book the Golf Club! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peril

fisherdan said:


> Sh*t we should just book the Golf Club! :lol: :lol:


Will I have to polish my crocs?


----------



## Pauly

Great idea Wigg,
I'll be in for this, any idea on dates???


----------



## billydbep

Hey Paul, is this the meet you mentioned, ill work on the wife tonight and then i will be in also, would be good to learn of some experiences guys!!!

Billyd


----------



## Davey G

wigg - when are you back from o/seas?

The Feb comp runs 2nd Feb - 10th Feb. Lets aim for either Sat/Sun the 2/3rd or Sat/Sun the 9/10th.


----------



## wigg

I will be back on the 1st of Feb

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Southerly

I'm in and the wife an kids can join for the social, its a reasonable swimming beach. If the weather is too unkind for my yak I will just attend the catch-up.

David


----------



## fiery44

sounds like a great idea , good way to meet all you guys


----------



## MattsAdventure

Good call Wigg, i'm in

Matty


----------



## wigg

Who wants to try for next weekend?
If it is going to happen I need to get things sorted.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Davebeat

Sounds good, would be a nice warm up for SWR.


----------



## wigg

Can we get a show of hands and confirm numbers?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril

Which day? I'm keen


----------



## wigg

Open to days

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan

Sunday for me.


----------



## wopfish

Sunday is good for me - what date though ??? ANy ideas..


----------



## Peril

Sunday 10th sounds good


----------



## wopfish

Sorry guys will be in Jervis


----------



## MangoX

Sunday's good for me


----------



## Southerly

Sunday 10th good for me.


----------



## wigg

I think next weekend is a no go.
forecast isnt looking too good.
I will go with the majority but I need a decision on who is in and if we want to do it or not.
Please advise boys.
Also open to suggestions

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan

I settle on our new house on the 14th, so from then on I will be a no go except for SWR so I will get to work on the weather and speak to the fish tomorrow so everything is a go for the 10th!


----------



## Southerly

Hey Wigg, 10th is ok for me, next few weekends after that I am off the water but can ramp rat and join the social. I doubt you will please everyone, just pick a date and we will fit around you.

David


----------



## wigg

Just looking at the 7 day forecast
Sunday 10th might be OK afterall.
I have organised the cook for a king and a carton.
Will be talking to tackle store today.
All those that will be attending please add name to list for catering and prize purposes.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg

Starters for Sunday the 10th. Conditions permitting

1. Wigg

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Pauly

Starters for Sunday the 10th. Conditions permitting

1. Wigg
2. Pauly (OTE)


----------



## Davey G

no can do for me. I'm spending Sat night in the city (friends 40th), so can't get there on Sunday. The week after i'll be down the South Coast, and the week after that at SWR. Bugger -would like to catch up with everyone and get to Longy but it's not gonna happen for me till at least early March


----------



## Peril

Starters for Sunday the 10th. Conditions permitting

1. Wigg
2. Pauly (OTE)
3. Peril


----------



## wopfish

Possibly - my Jervis weekend might be cancelled - will contact you soon as.........


----------



## wigg

hope you can make it Woppie

cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan

Starters for Sunday the 10th. Conditions permitting

1. Wigg
2. Pauly (OTE)
3. Peril
4. Fisherdan


----------



## keza

if i can get someone to do nippers (2 sessions), puppy training, netball trials and soccer trials, i'll be there


----------



## Davebeat

Count me in for Sun 10

Cheers


----------



## MattsAdventure

I'm in for 10th as well


----------



## MattsAdventure

we should go get some liveys wigg in the morning before we go!! could go entrance of narra lake for some small whiting?? or do u know anywhere good for yakkas?


----------



## wigg

we could try black road


----------



## fisherdan

keza said:


> if i can get someone to do nippers (2 sessions), puppy training, netball trials and soccer trials, i'll be there


They really saw you coming didn't they Kerry!


----------



## keza

fisherdan said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> if i can get someone to do nippers (2 sessions), puppy training, netball trials and soccer trials, i'll be there
> 
> 
> 
> They really saw you coming didn't they Kerry!
Click to expand...

and can you believe if i try to fish at night or a 4am start, i'll be booked for dinner the night before.
But i'm not giving up, i've even left the yak on the roof of the car at the moment. 
I guess i have to take it off we want it to stop raining :lol:


----------



## wopfish

Hi Fellas

It could be a goer for me - just got to get permission from 'wifey for lifey' !


----------



## wigg

Great news Woppie
Is there a way that the mods can setup this so that people can just pin their name on the list?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## sbd

I'm angling for a pass.


----------



## wigg

Thats good
A yak-king social wouldnt be complete without the yak king

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## paulb

Sunday's good for me - look forward to it.


----------



## wopfish

Hey Wiggy

Cant help you on the computer posting pinnings but i'm looking forward to being your anger management consultant on the day if your still having issues with those pesky kings !!!!!!!!

I'll try and get some squid this week from the harbour !!

Woppie


----------



## wigg

Thanks Woppie

I hate getting beaten up by them

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Southerly

Starters for Sunday the 10th. Conditions permitting

1. Wigg
2. Pauly (OTE)
3. Peril
4. Fisherdan
5. Mattsadventure
6. Davebeat
7. Paulb
8. Wopfish
9. SBD?
10. Southerly

Have I missed anyone?

If the weather is calm in the basin a bit of berly may get the yakkas on just off the ramp, shallow enough to anchor and they are usually fairly small (harbour size).

Southerly


----------



## MangoX

me 

Starters for Sunday the 10th. Conditions permitting

1. Wigg
2. Pauly (OTE)
3. Peril
4. Fisherdan
5. Mattsadventure
6. Davebeat
7. Paulb
8. Wopfish
9. SBD?
10. Southerly
11. MangoX


----------



## bazzoo

And dont forget Bazzoo , hes coming too , weather permitting

wigg
paulie
peril
fisherdan
mattsadventure
davebeat
paulb
wopfish
sbd
southerly
mangox
bazzoo


----------



## Furion

Wigg, love your work.

Count me in too. Though I know my wife will definitely not come out till the sun is well and truly high in the sky.


----------



## wobbly

Long boys!

Just seen the thread, count me in too providing the weather is o.k - have to lose the cherry too.

Driving from Southerland for the occassion and looking forwards to meeting you all in the flesh.

As a novice there is a question to field - if the weather is crap and fishing is cancelled do we attend for the BBQ breakfast or do we reschedule the fishing trip and bbq?. The boy scout in me says because its a team sport one turns up to be head counted irrespective of what the weather is doing and dig into a bacon sarny! The answer is important because the drive is 80/90 min drive each way and I dont particularly want to turn up to an empty windswept beach.

Also what do I need to bring for the BBQ

Regards

Brian


----------



## wigg

I applaud your effort and therefore I say we will have the BBQ regardless.
What does everybody think?
If we cant fish then I would like to reschedule to a later date.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish

So wigg - if the weathers crap will we have a breakfast BBQ and beers at 5.45 am :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pauly

Any suggestions for a fall back location??? Maybe Blue Fish if it's from the south or little manly if its from the north.... Both have BBQ facilities and good launch areas... Just a thought, Beers at 6 is ok


----------



## wopfish

Beers at six - then sleep it off and drive home by lunch !!!!


----------



## keza

my wife has asked if you could move the event back by a week as she needs me this sunday, i told her i would ask. :lol: :lol: :lol:

get real woman :roll:


----------



## 123SHARKY123

hi guys what a if u dont have a yak can we come for a look get ideas ?


----------



## wobbly

Still confused?

Weather crap = bacon sarny and no fishing 
weather good = fish then bacon sarny as planned


----------



## 123SHARKY123

hard decision to make made bigger decision quicker


----------



## wigg

I am happy to run with the masses.
I would prefer not to change location.(I have a portable BBQ)
I certainly do not object to beers at that time of the day.
There might even be a special guest (no its not Santa)

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish

Hey 123sharky123 mate your a member of this forum - YAK or no YAK - regardless it would be great to have you there and have a look at all the useless stuff weve pimped our yaks with... you never know GAtesy might Spew on command for you and you might be able to watch me get smashed on the reef from afar... and if neither of those things happen just grab a sanga and join in the fishy stories !!!

Woppie


----------



## Barnsie

So, what time is it considered socially acceptable for me to crack the first beer, without being referd to as a raging alcoholic . . . . . . .i was thinking 9-930ish. . . . anyone else keen . . . . :shock:


----------



## Marty75

Count me in Wigg pending weather conditions. Conditions permitting I'll be there around 05:00 for a 05:30 launch. Will touch base again on Sat re squid supplies from Narrabeen Bait and tackle. Will take some sea sickness tablets this time (just in case!) :mrgreen:

wigg
paulie
peril
fisherdan
mattsadventure
davebeat
paulb
wopfish
sbd
southerly
mangox
bazzoo
marty75

Cheers

Marty


----------



## wigg

Good stuf boys.

Who wants to pre order their fresh squid or tackle?
All orders will be delivered free of charge.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## sbd

wigg said:


> Who wants to pre order their fresh squid or tackle?


I said yes to a double order of old green eyes in the other thread, just repeating myself here.


----------



## MattsAdventure

I'm in for some squid and anything else you can get your hands on hehe!!


----------



## wopfish

Hey Wigg

Ive spooled my big outfit with about 20 meters of 80lb Jinkai - so hopefully the big on will be mine... Do we need to bring snags etc or are we eating fish on the day ...... whats the scoop mate.

I like lots of onions with my sausage sanga !!

Woppie


----------



## wigg

I was going to do egg and bacon rolls.
I like the sound of the 80lb
Did you end up getting the MM replaced?

Cheers

WIgg


----------



## wopfish

Egg and bacon sounds good mister.......

Yup the 80lb should give the fish enough length and shock absorbing ability but hopefully without the braid being rubbed off (as its only 40lb)

The MM I should get next week hopefully ???

Is / are family, wives and others coming ??? Or is just yakkers on the day ???


----------



## wigg

My SWMBOAT and child will not be coming.
Will you be using some nice fresh green eyed squid? I know I will be using it on the downrigger

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish

Whats fresh green eyed squid ?? Do you mean - like super fresh just caught - like it hasnt turned white yet ???


----------



## wigg

I cant find the pic I had but it is great stuff,
Will post the pic if i can find it

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish

So is it the dogs Bo**ox ??? Where do you get this from - i'm presuming its very fresh squid ??


----------



## wigg

we can order it so it will be there ready for us on the morning

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril

Forecast just seems to be getting worse, with Saturday little better. Probably best to cancel


----------



## bazzoo

i agree Dave , the weather is still too unsetteled , and we dont want to have a non attendace flop due to uncertain weather


----------



## Clarkos

Actually, looking at the forecast, Wednesday looks perfect......

How about the call is made Saturday midday as to whether to cancel or go on? Forecast should be a bit more solid by then.....

Hoping to get down for a look at least.


----------



## Pauly

G'day Wigg please put me down for $20 of Marks Special squid (this is the back room stuff, yes???) i'll be at longy at about 5 and if the conditions are too strong from the south will head shelly (blue fish) but would prefer longy..... Just want to get out there for a fish!


----------



## onemorecast

Well, I don't know if it will be on but I'll add my name as I'm just about over the cold now. If it's too rough I think I'll fall back to Clareville and harrass some of Pete Leblang's spots.

wigg
paulie
peril
fisherdan
mattsadventure
davebeat
paulb
wopfish
sbd
southerly
mangox
bazzoo
marty75
onemorecast

Will probably go for some squid. $10


----------



## wigg

Sorry boys

I have reluctantly made the decision to postpone the social until the following Sunday (17th)
I hope evrybody understands and can still make the following SundayCheers

Wigg

PS. For those of you who had to build up browney points like me just do what everybody else does when explaing to their SWBOAT blame Wigg.
It is OK I am used to it


----------



## wopfish

Sheeeeeeeeeeet wiggy - going to be out of town mate - Valentines weekend for the wife - first time since weve been married - hopefully a bit of fishing too in Jervis !!!!


----------



## wigg

That is a shame Woppie

I hope you get into some big fish at Jervis

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan

It's a conspiracy!
You buggered the weather this weekend because you knew I couldn't make it next weekend!

Who else is in on it! I want names!

I'm going anyway, I'll have my own social!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## keza

keza said:


> my wife has asked if you could move the event back by a week as she needs me this sunday, i told her i would ask. :lol: :lol: :lol:


My wife says thanks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wigg

keza said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> my wife has asked if you could move the event back by a week as she needs me this sunday, i told her i would ask. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife says thanks :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

No probs Mrs Keza

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg

fisherdan said:


> It's a conspiracy!
> You buggered the weather this weekend because you knew I couldn't make it next weekend!
> 
> Who else is in on it! I want names!
> 
> I'm going anyway, I'll have my own social!!! :shock: :shock:


I cant lie.
I will give you a hint 
His name starts with S
and ends in BD
Nah only joking.
It was a hard call to make but if conditions are OK then I will be there

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wobbly

Thanks Wiggy.

Its good to see someone making an executive command decision.

See u all on the 17th

Regards

Brian


----------

